# Services Pocket Watch using Wotania Ltd



## maxiandavid (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi

I am a newbie to this forum being a late beginner in the world of Horology. I am learning the skills of rebuilding watches primarily on 'dollar' watches despite also having acquired some Russian models, Molnija and Raketa.

Having got a couple of Services Pocket watches, mainly because I grew up near Leicester, I acquired a gold finished Services pocket watch with a train engine design on the back and a railway watch style face. The case and movement are marked as Wotania Ltd which I understand from previous threads was a supplier to Services.

My question is what was the gold finish on the case? It looks like it was dipped and then the outside surfaces varnished to get the shine. The base case seems to be matte on the inside and chromed on the outside. As most of this finish has worn off I would like to re-finish it as per the original. Can anyone tell me what the finish was originally? Was it gold or a look-a-like??

Thanks for your help.

David


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome,

Our resident Services expert @mach 0.0013137 Will probably be along soon. Pictures would help though.


----------



## maxiandavid (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi,

Very silly question

How do I get pictures uploaded ??


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed

:thumbsup:


----------



## lewispost (Apr 1, 2016)

Hopefully pictures attached


__
https://flic.kr/p/2bGciUA


__
https://flic.kr/p/P32EXr


----------



## lewispost (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Inti (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi Maxianddavid

I`m new to this subject too, my father having left me a big collection of watch and clock items, parts etc. I noticed on some pocket watch cases that they were coated in rolled gold and can be seen to be so by having a `guaranteed` for so many years mark on the case (the thicker the rolled gold plating, the longer the guarantee, I believe). I have also noticed a number of Services watches in my late father`s collection, and there seemed to be several types. I don`t know anything about them, but it was interesting historically.


----------

